# Another Acid Stain Job



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Another stain job complete.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Man that is nice


----------



## hellzno (Jan 9, 2013)

i like that. Did you do that yourself? Do you do homes?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

hellzno,

I did it myself and yes I do homes as well.


----------



## jhaines (Sep 29, 2006)

What's the cost per sq ft?


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

jhaines,
I just sent you a PM


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Do you have a step by step thread for other DIYer?


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

RAMROD1 said:


> Do you have a step by step thread for other DIYer?


 what he said?!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

RAMROD1 said:


> Do you have a step by step thread for other DIYer?


X3 but I am more interested in the prep work.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

WilliamH said:


> X3 but I am more interested in the prep work.


Exactly...my wife wants the stained concrete in our house but I'm hesitant due to the fact of not knowing how the floors will look once we remove the tile and grout. I'm sure there are some cracks due to the constant ground shifting we have in the wonderful gumbo.

By the way...LOOKS GREAT!!!!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

WilliamH & Reynolds4,

I just sent you two a PM.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

kodman1 said:


> WilliamH & Reynolds4,
> 
> I just sent you two a PM.


Got it...thanks


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fantastic job! Cheaper than tile I presume?


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

RodBender54 said:


> Fantastic job! Cheaper than tile I presume?


Good question


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If its brand new concrete it is. If there is a lot of prep work or if you have to do an overlay because of unever surfaces from thinset or a lot of cracks, it can be about the same price or even a little more than tile (it also depends on the type of tile you are talking about).


----------



## WTAggie (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks great! Could you send me a PM of how you did it and what you used?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats the price per sqft to do a driveway?


----------

